# Wo Belly-Boot-Kurse



## grenzi (8. November 2006)

Moin,

ich hab auch mal Lust, vom BB aus zu angeln. Daher würde ich gerne mal einen BB-Kurs besuchen. Kann mir jemand sagen, wo bzw. wer alles einen anbietet? Bis jetzt kenne ich nur Angeltreff Neustadt und einen Angelladen in Ahrensburg. Aber bei beiden dauert es etwas, bis man Termien bekommt  

Danke,
grenzi


----------



## dat_geit (8. November 2006)

*AW: Wo Belly-Boot-Kurse*

Du brauchst keinen Kurs.
Wenn du das kennenlernen möchtest geht es bestimmt auch anders.
Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass du mal einfach dich dazu gesellst, wenn wir raus gehen.
Da unsere Saison gerade beginnt dürfte es kein Problem darstellen sich uns anzuschließen.
Hast du ne Wathose???
Alles andere läßt sich sicherlich organisieren.


----------



## goeddoek (8. November 2006)

*AW: Wo Belly-Boot-Kurse*

So kennen und mögen wir dat_geit  #h 


Aber im Ernst, Grenzi !

Ich habe meine erste Belly Boat Tour am 21.10. mit Hornhechteutin, AlBundy und - last but not least - Twisterbine gemacht.

Was Dir ein erfahrener Boardie nicht zeigen kann, lernst Du im Kurs auch nicht.

Kannst Dich schon drauf freuen.Angeln vom Belly Boat aus ist top #6 #6 #6


----------



## Deichkind (8. November 2006)

*AW: Wo Belly-Boot-Kurse*

moin grenzi! 
das sehe ich genau wie datgeit – kurse gibt es bestimmt aber das geld kann man durchaus sparen. einfach mal ne anfrage starten wer wann los geht und gut. momentan is der wind echt sch…! bei andreasg und mir könntest du sofort mal mit. müssten wir nur ein weiteres bb für dich organisieren sofern du noch nix hast . kursgebühr bei uns 179,- eur! kleiner scherz! du sorgst für getränke und gut!

reingehauen#h


----------



## grenzi (8. November 2006)

*AW: Wo Belly-Boot-Kurse*

moin,

was ihr da für vorschläge macht, hört sich natürlich besser an als so ein kurs. :m  das würde ich natürlich gerne annehmen! 

meine freundin wollte (bzw. sollte   ) aber auch dabei sein. daher ist wohl die frage, ob man auch zwei BB auftreiben kann? ansonsten sind wir mit wathose etc. ausgestatt.

grüsse,
grenzi (der schon ganz aufgeregt ist...)


----------



## NOK Angler (8. November 2006)

*AW: Wo Belly-Boot-Kurse*

kkleiner Vorschlag , ihr leiht euch 2 Bellys bei Angeln-und-Mehr in Eckernförde , und dann kommt ihr mal bei mir mit wenn ich wieder los fahre. 

kann nur in den nächsten 2 Wochen wgen arbeit und anderer Veranstaltungen nicht.


----------



## ostseeangler27 (8. November 2006)

*AW: Wo Belly-Boot-Kurse*



NOK Angler schrieb:


> kkleiner Vorschlag , ihr leiht euch 2 Bellys bei Angeln-und-Mehr in Eckernförde , und dann kommt ihr mal bei mir mit wenn ich wieder los fahre.
> 
> kann nur in den nächsten 2 Wochen wgen arbeit und anderer Veranstaltungen nicht.


 
jupp da helfe ich auch gern bei #6


----------



## AndreasG (8. November 2006)

*AW: Wo Belly-Boot-Kurse*



grenzi schrieb:


> meine freundin wollte (bzw. sollte   ) aber auch dabei sein. daher ist wohl die frage, ob man auch zwei BB auftreiben kann? ansonsten sind wir mit wathose etc. ausgestatt.
> 
> grüsse,
> grenzi (der schon ganz aufgeregt ist...)



Da mein Name hier ja schon gefallen ist schreite ich nun auch zur Tat. Da meinereiner im Besitz von Zwei BB´s ist und es kein Problem wäre noch ein drittes, falls erforderlich, zu besorgen steht einem "Kurs" nichts im Wege.
Hast dir auch gleich die richtigen angelacht, solltest mal in der Boardsuche SWAFT eingeben. |supergri 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Dorschdiggler (8. November 2006)

*AW: Wo Belly-Boot-Kurse*

Hi Grenzi....

da hast Du hier gleich die Richtigen gefunden......

BB-Kenner mit Fanggarantie #6 

das gibt mit Sicherheit zwei Infizierte mehr.

Viel Spaß #h


----------



## MichaelB (9. November 2006)

*AW: Wo Belly-Boot-Kurse*

Moin,

beware of the S:W:A:F:T :g 

Ich habe seinerzeit einen Kurs bei der besseren Hälfte - oder ist jetzt der andere die bessere Hälfte... |kopfkrat  - und dem Diggler absolviert und kann nur sagen: harrrrte Schule   

Da ich die Pladden-Attagge übermorgen dem Wind zum Opfer fallen sehe: jemand morgen unterwegs? Ich plane ab ~13Uhr zu paddeln :m 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## dat_geit (9. November 2006)

*AW: Wo Belly-Boot-Kurse*

Wenn wir nen Termin hinbekommen, dann stelle ich mein Belly + Zubehör gerne zur Verfügung, damit die S.W.A.F.T. Ausbilder euch unterrichten.:m  
Ich werde dann meine motorisierte Gummiwurst starten und das Sicherungs und Versorgungsboot spielen.|rolleyes #h 

Ich bin ab 01.12 wieder im Lande und wir sollten schon mal einen Termin machen.


----------



## grenzi (9. November 2006)

*AW: Wo Belly-Boot-Kurse*

moin,

das ich hier auf so breiten zuspruch bzw. hilfe stoße hätte ich echt nicht gedacht! also schonmal danke dafür :m 

nach SWAFT suche ich heut abend mal, hier auf arbeit sollte ich eigentlich an anderen dingen arbeiten... |rolleyes 

also terminlich kann ich bzw. wir bis aufs we 2./3. dezember voraussichtlich an jedem we. also richte ich mich ganz noch den edlen bb-spendern bzw. -guides |supergri 

übrigens seid ihr schuld, dass ich seit gestern nicht mehr richtig schlafen kann bzw. nur noch von gummireifen auf der ostsee träume  

dann bis heut abend,
grenzi


----------



## MichaelB (9. November 2006)

*AW: Wo Belly-Boot-Kurse*

Moin,

wieder einen angefixt  

BB-Angeln ist momentan bei mir die absolute Nr1, es ist einfach genial, im Schwimmring über die Ostsee zu dümpeln #6 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## AndreasG (9. November 2006)

*AW: Wo Belly-Boot-Kurse*



grenzi schrieb:


> übrigens seid ihr schuld, dass ich seit gestern nicht mehr richtig schlafen kann bzw. nur noch von gummireifen auf der ostsee träume



Dann setze ich noch einen drauf und ab jetzt wirst du ohne Schlaf auskommen müssen. :q


----------



## AndreasG (9. November 2006)

*AW: Wo Belly-Boot-Kurse*

Hab noch was, es muß ja nicht immer nur Dorsch sein.
Jetzt hat MichaelB auch mal ne Marke für seine Pladden Atagge. :m


----------



## grenzi (9. November 2006)

*AW: Wo Belly-Boot-Kurse*

du bist echt gemein, solche fotos hier zu zeigen, da wird man ja schon bb-fan, bevor man überhaupt in einem gesessen hat |supergri 
na dann hoffe ich mal, das demnächst mal jemand zeit hat,  diese fotos auch nochmal wahr werden zu lassen #a 

grüsse,
grenzi

p.s. hab schonmal geschaut, falls es spass macht: soo teuer sind (einsteiger)-bb ja nun auch nicht...|supergri


----------



## MichaelB (9. November 2006)

*AW: Wo Belly-Boot-Kurse*

Moin,

cooole Fotos MacGuyver :g 

Drückt mal die Daumen, daß ich da morgen auch eins beisteuern kann  

@Grenzi: das RT-V ist tatsächlich schon für Kleines zu haben #6 allerdings kommen noch Watklamotten, Flossen, Rettungsweste hinzu...

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Dorschdiggler (10. November 2006)

*AW: Wo Belly-Boot-Kurse*

Du kannst ja sooooo gemein sein Andreas :q 

Aber vielleicht solltest Du nun mal erzählen, dass das erste Bild von einem Bellytreffen mit 15 Teilnehmern ist und man Dir alles aufgeladen hat und das Belly im zweiten Bild eine Sonderanfertigung für Deine damals 3 jährige Tochter war...... dann stimmen die Relationen auch wieder :q :q :q 

P.S.: wie war am vorletzten Wochenende (Du hast meine Handyrechnung mit Deinem Anruf echt in die Höhe geballert   )
Und machst Du gerade Urlaub, oder gehst Du inn'er Firma nicht mehr ans Telefon ???

P.S.: Ich hab' da noch was für Dich #h


----------



## AlBundy (11. November 2006)

*AW: Wo Belly-Boot-Kurse*

@ all,

Moin Jungs,
lasst uns unbedingt mal 'nen Termin ausmachen! Nicht's ist schöner wie Fische am Galgen und des BB-Virus an neue "Opfer" weiterzugeben!!! |rolleyes 

Das mit den zusätzlichen BB sollte wirklich kein Problem sein! :m


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. November 2006)

*AW: Wo Belly-Boot-Kurse*

Moin!

Je nach Termin und Lage würde ich mich auch gerne mit einklinken.
Entweder mit BB oder mit Sicherungsboot 

Bei der zweiten Option könnte ich mein CreekCompany U-Boat
zur "Testfahrt" anbieten.

Greetings

Kai


----------



## goeddoek (11. November 2006)

*AW: Wo Belly-Boot-Kurse*



AlBundy schrieb:


> @ all,
> 
> Moin Jungs,
> lasst uns unbedingt mal 'nen Termin ausmachen! Nicht's ist schöner wie Fische am Galgen und des BB-Virus an neue "Opfer" weiterzugeben!!! |rolleyes
> ...




Gute Idee, Alex #6 

Da wären zwei "Neuangefixte" aus OL auch gerne dabei, wenn es passt.


Eine Bitte: lasst mich nicht dumm sterben |supergri 

Aber was bedeutet "SWAFT" |kopfkrat


----------



## goeddoek (11. November 2006)

*AW: Wo Belly-Boot-Kurse*



grenzi schrieb:


> p.s. hab schonmal geschaut, falls es spass macht: soo teuer sind (einsteiger)-bb ja nun auch nicht...|supergri



Genau, Grenzi #6 


Und vielleicht bekommst Du ja zu deinem heutigen Geburtstag schon mal 'nen Gutschein  


Von mir auf jeden Fall |laola: |birthday: |birthday: |birthday: |laola: 



|schild-g  zum Geburtstag, alles Gute, Glück, Gesundheit und bald ein Belly Boat :m


----------



## MichaelB (11. November 2006)

*AW: Wo Belly-Boot-Kurse*

Moin,

Happy B-Day Grenzi :m 



grenzi schrieb:


> übrigens seid ihr schuld, dass ich seit gestern nicht mehr richtig schlafen kann bzw. nur noch von gummireifen auf der ostsee träume


 Na dann träum mal schön http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1351048&postcount=8461

Gruß
Michael


----------



## AndreasG (11. November 2006)

*AW: Wo Belly-Boot-Kurse*

Moin Georg!

Hinter SWAFT verbergen sich Karsten alias Deichkind und meine Wenigkeit. Karsten, mitlerweile bester Freund, ist ein recht kreativer und hat mir mal zum Geburtstag ein Filmplakat mit Fotos von uns gebastelt. Mitlerweile ist SWAFT schon legendär in der BB Szene, hoffe wir gehen mal  zusammen paddeln damit du uns live erleben kannst. Bei uns ist das wie bei den Hunden "nicht erschrecken, die wollen nur spielen". :q 
Einfach mal durchlesen, da erfährst du mehr über nette Menschen.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=65859&highlight=SWAFT

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## goeddoek (11. November 2006)

*AW: Wo Belly-Boot-Kurse*



AndreasG schrieb:


> hoffe wir gehen mal  zusammen paddeln damit du uns live erleben kannst. Bei uns ist das wie bei den Hunden "nicht erschrecken, die wollen nur spielen". :q




Darauf brenne ich ja auch schon, Andreas |wavey: 
  Denkst Du, dass wir in diesem Jahr noch was hinkriegen?

Wär prima. Möchte Dich auch gern mal persönlich kennenlernen :m 


P.S. Das Dressing ist erste Sahne #6


----------



## AlBundy (11. November 2006)

*AW: Wo Belly-Boot-Kurse*



> Da wären zwei "Neuangefixte" aus OL auch gerne dabei, wenn es passt.


 
...Georg,
immer gern, weißt du/ihr doch!
...Was macht die Bastelei? Bei Problemen/Fragen weißt du ja BESCHEID! :m 

@ Moshman,
...mal ehrlich, wie oft musstest du gestern fahren, um den gesamten Fang nach Haus zu bringen?  Satt geworden? :q


----------



## grenzi (12. November 2006)

*AW: Wo Belly-Boot-Kurse*

moin,

erstmal danke für die glückwünsche! ein bb-gutschein war leider nciht dabei, aber daran sollte es dann nicht scheitern |supergri 

ich finde auch, wir sollten langsam mal einen termin ausmachen.  wie es scheint, werden wir ja doch ne grössere gruppe |supergri 

übrigens nicht wundern, wenn ich mich nicht so oft hier blicken lasse. aber wir haben grad ein paar probleme mit unserem dsl-anschluss :r 

dann bis später,
grenzi


----------



## Sylverpasi (12. November 2006)

*AW: Wo Belly-Boot-Kurse*

Na wenn ihr dem Grenzi zeigen wollt, wie dat geit, dann melde ich mich auch noch zu Wort! Wenn ihr da so ein kleines Event machen wollt, dann bin ich doch gerne dabei, wenn ich darf und wenn der Termin passt! Habt ihr schon ne Vorstellung, wann ihr Grenzi entjungfern wollt, denn ich stehe total auf Entjungferungen und bin dabei immer gaaaaanz zärtlich :q:q:q!


----------



## dat_geit (13. November 2006)

*AW: Wo Belly-Boot-Kurse*

Ich mach mal nen Vorschlag.

Wochenende 9.12/10.12 wäre ein solches.

Ich würde das Sicherungsboot übernehmen, da ich eh meine Kids dabei habe.
Dann stünde mein RT-V zur Verfügung. Lediglich eine Weste würde dann benötigt werden.
Flossen habe ich 2 Paar zur Auswahl.

Anker und sämtliches anderes Zubehör ist natürlich inklusive.
Da ich mit der Gummiwurst nebst AB nicht slippen muss, ist die Location Wurst.

Also gebt mal Gas und wir machen da ein zünftiges Event draus.

@Sylverpasi#h

Ja nee is klar........dass du bei Schweinkram immer dabei bist und dass freut mich dann doch besonders.....#6:q


----------



## AndreasG (13. November 2006)

*AW: Wo Belly-Boot-Kurse*

@dat_geit

Moin Andy!
Danke für dein Angebot, bin mit grenzi so verblieben das wir den "Kurs" in kleiner Runde abhalten. Sprich 2 Neulinge und die SWAFT Rabauken. Hoffe es fühlt sich jetzt keiner auf den Schlips getreten.

@goeddoek

Moin Georg,

das soll dich aber keineswegs davon abhalten laut zu geben wenn du wieder an die Küste willst.
Du kannst davon ausgehen das ich wenn der Wind passt an der Küste bin.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## grenzi (13. November 2006)

*AW: Wo Belly-Boot-Kurse*

moin,

ja, bin mit andreas so verblieben, dass wir das erste mal in kleiner runde den "einführungskurs" machen. ist bestimmt besser für uns, als wenn gleich zehn leute ratschläge geben. ist nicht bös gemeint, aber so ist die sache (hoffentlich) effektiver. trotzdem danke an alle für eure angebote :m 
und wenn es uns bzw. mir spass macht (wovon ich ausgehe), dann hole ich mir eh gleich ein bb (gibt ja balds weihnachtsgeld   ) und fahre dann gerne mit euch raus und lasse mir noch den einen oder anderen tipp zeigen!
dann kann ich jetzt nur noch hoffen, dass es bald los geht...#: 

grüsse,
grenzi


----------



## MichaelB (14. November 2006)

*AW: Wo Belly-Boot-Kurse*

Moin,

nu´ma´nich´nervös werden  

SWAFT vs. zwei Einsteiger... |kopfkrat  ich dachte immer, die suchten Gegner - und keine Opfer |rolleyes 

Da aber jetzt schon klar, ist, an welchem Strand das stattfindet, dürfte es eine nette Runde werden :m  die nächsten WoE´s wird bestimmt der eine oder andere BB-Skipper am Start sein #h

Gruß
Michael


----------



## dat_geit (14. November 2006)

*AW: Wo Belly-Boot-Kurse*

Null Problemo, denn ich wohn nicht gleich hinterm Deich.

Ich werde jedenfalls an besagten Wochenende auf Tour sein.

Wünsche euch schon mal viel Spaß und wir anderen sollten uns einfach kurzfristig an Sonntag den 10.12 irgendwo treffen.


----------



## Sylverpasi (19. November 2006)

*AW: Wo Belly-Boot-Kurse*

Ich sach Dir dann noch bescheid Ändy... Lass uns die Tage mal tele.....


----------



## AlBundy (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wo Belly-Boot-Kurse*

Moin,

tja, Andy und ich haben uns getroffen und hatten J E D E  M E N G E  S P A S S !!! :m 
Die Kranken waren "entschuldigt" |supergri (weiterhin Gute Besserung!) und allen anderen die laut HIER gerufen haben sag ich nur: Ihr habt echt was verpasst! -Mehr, sog i net!-

Wenn uns das Wetter wieder gnädig ist, dann dieses WE wieder. #h 
See You!


----------



## Fischbox (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wo Belly-Boot-Kurse*



AlBundy schrieb:


> -Mehr, sog i net!-



Also ein wenig genauer kannst du "Spaß" ruhig beschreiben....|kopfkrat #6


----------



## Twister Bine (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wo Belly-Boot-Kurse*

Moin Alex!

Danke!Mir geht es schon viel besser.
Am Wochenende geht es auf jedenfall los.Mein bestellter BellyBoat Schlauch ist zwar noch nicht da,aber ich denke das der geflickte noch eine BB-Tour hält.
Ich hoffe das Wetter spielt mit.
Bis dann.
LG Bine#h


----------



## goeddoek (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wo Belly-Boot-Kurse*

Oha, Twisterbine #h 


Dann reich ich doch auch noch gaanz schnell "Gute Besserung" nach, damit's am WE losgeht.


Wir wollen doch bald wieder Erfolgsfotos sehen  :m


----------



## Twister Bine (13. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wo Belly-Boot-Kurse*

Moin Georg!


Danke.Am Wochenende bin ich wieder fit und dann kann es endlich nach drei langen Wochen wieder losgehen.
Auf die Erfolgsfotos brauchst du nicht warten.Bei der letzten Tour die diese Bilder entstanden.Der Größte hatte 66 cm. 
Viele Grüße an deine Frau.
LG Bine#h


----------

